# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  تاثیر معدل(جواب سنجش)

## Mr.Gentleman

سلام دوستان این اسکرین شاتی که گرفتم از پیام سنجش خیلی مهم بود برای همین مجبور شدم یه تاپیک بزنم لطفا تاپیک بسته نشود
توجه کنید نوشته احتمالا با تاثیر مثبته که به زودی اعلام میشود 
توجه کنید که لحن این پیام با لحن دیگر پیاما فرق داره 
امید داشته باشین و من امید دارم که هم برای کنکور 95 هم 96 و هم 97 دیگر تاثیر قطعی وجود نخواد داشت 
موفق و پیروز باشین
فقط توجه کنین نوشتن که تاثیر مثبته که به زودی اطلاع رسانی میشود 



*بهترین راه اعتراض و گرفتن نتیجه مستقیم از طریق دادستانی کل کشور هستش.چون الان حاجاقا منتظری با توجه به واقف بودنشون روی این مسئله این اختیار رو داره که با رئیس قوه قضائیه در رابطه با موضوع مشورت کنه.

تلفن های تماس دادستانی کل کشور : 33917006 و 33118575 - شهرستانی ها 021 یادتون نره*

----------


## Unknown Soldier

ببین داداش اینا کارمنداشون فقط جواب راضی کننده میدن که جوو آروم کنن.وگر نه اگه قرار بود مثبتش کنن دیروز که نمیومدن نامه بزنن به رئیس قوه قضائیه که

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> ببین داداش اینا کارمنداشون فقط جواب راضی کننده میدن که جوو آروم کنن.وگر نه اگه قرار بود مثبتش کنن دیروز که نمیومدن نامه بزنن به رئیس قوه قضائیه که


داداش خیالت راحت باشه قطعی نیست :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Dr.ali

سلام داداش!
نمیخوام دلسردت کنم! ولی امسال تأثیر *مستقیم* میمونه...مگر اینکه خدای رحمان بهمون رحم کنه...از اولش هم خیال حذف تأثیر یه *رویای شیرین* بیشتر برامون نبود...چون تن دادن به حذف یا تأثیر *مثبت* یعنی خودکشی سازمان رنجش...
کنکورهای *93 و 94* با تأثیر *مستقیم* برگزار شده...حالا اگه رنجش تأثیر رو مثبت اعلام کنه عملاً مواجه میشه با اعتراضات کنکوری های *93 و 94*...اصلاً به نفع رنجش نیست که تن به رأی بده...
اگر هم بخواد کلاً حذفش کنه که دیگه بدتر! مواجه میشه با اعتراض کنکوری هایی *86* به اینور که براشون تأثیر مثبت بوده...در هر صورت اگه تأثیر امسال مستقیم نباشه رنجش خودشو اعتبارشو برده زیر سؤال...
متأسفانه این یک واقعیت جامعه ماست...

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> سلام داداش!
> نمیخوام دلسردت کنم! ولی امسال تأثیر *مستقیم* میمونه...مگر اینکه خدای رحمان بهمون رحم کنه...از اولش هم خیال حذف تأثیر یه *رویای شیرین* بیشتر برامون نبود...چون تن دادن به حذف یا تأثیر *مثبت* یعنی خودکشی سازمان رنجش...
> کنکورهای *93 و 94* با تأثیر *مستقیم* برگزار شده...حالا اگه رنجش تأثیر رو مثبت اعلام کنه عملاً مواجه میشه با اعتراضات کنکوری های *93 و 94*...اصلاً به نفع رنجش نیست که تن به رأی بده...
> اگر هم بخواد کلاً حذفش کنه که دیگه بدتر! مواجه میشه با اعتراض کنکوری هایی *86* به اینور که براشون تأثیر مثبت بوده...در هر صورت اگه تأثیر امسال مستقیم نباشه رنجش خودشو اعتبارشو برده زیر سؤال...
> متأسفانه این یک واقعیت جامعه ماست...


ایشالا که قطعی نیستش

----------


## S.N.M19

> سلام داداش!
> نمیخوام دلسردت کنم! ولی امسال تأثیر *مستقیم* میمونه...مگر اینکه خدای رحمان بهمون رحم کنه...از اولش هم خیال حذف تأثیر یه *رویای شیرین* بیشتر برامون نبود...چون تن دادن به حذف یا تأثیر *مثبت* یعنی خودکشی سازمان رنجش...
> کنکورهای *93 و 94* با تأثیر *مستقیم* برگزار شده...حالا اگه رنجش تأثیر رو مثبت اعلام کنه عملاً مواجه میشه با اعتراضات کنکوری های *93 و 94*...اصلاً به نفع رنجش نیست که تن به رأی بده...
> اگر هم بخواد کلاً حذفش کنه که دیگه بدتر! مواجه میشه با اعتراض کنکوری هایی *86* به اینور که براشون تأثیر مثبت بوده...در هر صورت اگه تأثیر امسال مستقیم نباشه رنجش خودشو اعتبارشو برده زیر سؤال...
> متأسفانه این یک واقعیت جامعه ماست...


امسال چه ربطی به کنکوری های 93 و 94 داره تازه خیلی از کسایی که در سال 93 و 94 کنکور دادن امسال دوباره کنکور میدن خیلی از پشت کنکوری ها هم احتمالا به خاطر معدل کم رتبشون بد شده 
پس واسه اونا هم سود داره چون دوباره لازم نیست به خاطر معدل کم رتبشون جابه جا شه.
اگه اینجوری که شما میگین باشه پس هیچ وقت تاثیر حذف نخواهد شد چون هر سال کنکوری های سال های قبل اعتراض میکنن مثلا اگه سال 96 تاثیر حذف بشه علاوه بر کنکوری های 93 و 94 کنکوری های 95 هم اعتراض میکنن.

----------


## Farhad2052

باو دلتون خوشه ها؟
اخه کسی که پارسال کنکور داده دو حالت بیشتر نداره یا انتخاب رشته کردن رفتن پی کارشون. و روحشونم خبر نداره چون به اندازه کافی گرفتار درسای خودشون هسن.
یام مثه من موندن پشت کنکور و امسال کنکور میدن که مام داریم میگیم تاثیرو بردارن.
دیگه کی میخواد اعتراض کنه؟لابد عمه ی سنجش

----------


## biology115

> سلام داداش!
> نمیخوام دلسردت کنم! ولی امسال تأثیر *مستقیم* میمونه...مگر اینکه خدای رحمان بهمون رحم کنه...از اولش هم خیال حذف تأثیر یه *رویای شیرین* بیشتر برامون نبود...چون تن دادن به حذف یا تأثیر *مثبت* یعنی خودکشی سازمان رنجش...
> کنکورهای *93 و 94* با تأثیر *مستقیم* برگزار شده...حالا اگه رنجش تأثیر رو مثبت اعلام کنه عملاً مواجه میشه با اعتراضات کنکوری های *93 و 94*...اصلاً به نفع رنجش نیست که تن به رأی بده...
> اگر هم بخواد کلاً حذفش کنه که دیگه بدتر! مواجه میشه با اعتراض کنکوری هایی *86* به اینور که براشون تأثیر مثبت بوده...در هر صورت اگه تأثیر امسال مستقیم نباشه رنجش خودشو اعتبارشو برده زیر سؤال...
> متأسفانه این یک واقعیت جامعه ماست...


با این دوستمون موافقم

اگه امسال مثبت بشه باید یه جوری بر موج اعتراضات کنکوری های 93 و 94 سرپوش بذارن

ولی اگه قطعی موند دیگه به هیچ عنوان کاریش نمیشه کرد ، 

چون هرسال تعداد داوطلبین بیشتر میشه ...

----------


## idealist

> با این دوستمون موافقم
> 
> اگه امسال مثبت بشه باید یه جوری بر موج اعتراضات کنکوری های 93 و 94 سرپوش بذارن
> 
> ولی اگه قطعی موند دیگه به هیچ عنوان کاریش نمیشه کرد ، 
> 
> چون هرسال تعداد داوطلبین بیشتر میشه ...


*نمیدونم چرا فکر میکنید اونا اعتراض میکنن ، اونا الان درگیر درس و دانشگاه خودشونن اصلا سازماندهی ندارن که بخان بیان اعتراض کنن ، در ثانی رای دیوان عطف به ما سبق نمیشه پس حتی اینها راه قانونی هم ندارن برای اعتراض.*

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

بابا مگه بیکارن اعتراض کنن 
هر کسی قبول شده که نمیاد اعتراض کنه هر کسیم قبول نشده مسلما پشت کنکوریه 
یکم منطقی باشیم :Yahoo (35):

----------


## biology115

> *نمیدونم چرا فکر میکنید اونا اعتراض میکنن ، اونا الان درگیر درس و دانشگاه خودشونن اصلا سازماندهی ندارن که بخان بیان اعتراض کنن ، در ثانی رای دیوان عطف به ما سبق نمیشه پس حتی اینها راه قانونی هم ندارن برای اعتراض.*


درسته ، حق با شماست ، این حرفتون رو هم قبول دارم

ولی گویا این رو به یه سیاست تبدیل کردن

با این وجود بازهم بر تاثیر قطعی تاکید دارن

اصلا به عواقبش هم فکر نمیکنن ...

----------


## Ali77

دوستان کسی تو این انجمن برای ترمیم اقدام کرده؟
لطفا اگر چیزی میدونین به منم بگین.
چون از حرف دیروز آغایون کاملا واضحه که برا امسال قطعی میمونه.

----------


## Amir h

من رفتم فرم ثبت نام ترمیم معدلو گرفتم

----------


## arnika

من زنگ زدم اداره اموزش پرورش شهرمون -مشهد- گفتن بايد بزنگين ب دبيرستاناي بزگسال ،ما ب اونا بخشنامه داديم...
زنگيدم مديره گف هنو جزييات بخشنامه رو ندادن،تو بشين درستو بخون انقدر درگير حواشي نباش. هفته ديگه - ك بشه ديروز -بزگ.. زنگيدم گف هنو نيومده جزيياتش... :Yahoo (2):

----------


## arnika

ووووووويي واقعن؟؟؟ از كدوم ناحيه؟؟؟ من بايد برم ناحيه 1... 
پس چرا اين مديره اينجوري ب من گف؟؟؟ :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Ali77

> من رفتم فرم ثبت نام ترمیم معدلو گرفتم


همه دروسرو میتونی امتحان بدی؟نمرش کجا ثبت میشه؟در ضمن برای همیشه جز سوابق میمونه یا فقط برا امسال هستش؟
در ضمن میدونی شهریورم میشه امتحاناشو داد یا نه؟

----------


## Amir h

> ووووووويي واقعن؟؟؟ از كدوم ناحيه؟؟؟ من بايد برم ناحيه 1... 
> پس چرا اين مديره اينجوري ب من گف؟؟؟


ناحیه 5   نمیدونم والا

----------


## Amir h

> همه دروسرو میتونی امتحان بدی؟نمرش کجا ثبت میشه؟در ضمن برای همیشه جز سوابق میمونه یا فقط برا امسال هستش؟
> در ضمن میدونی شهریورم میشه امتحاناشو داد یا نه؟


همه رو میتونی  نمرش جایگزین نمیشه فقط واسه سنجش ارسال میشه واسه کنکور 96 که جزو سوابقت هست شهریورم گفتن میشه

----------


## hamed_habibi

منکه گفتم مثبت میشه...یکی از کارکنانش فامیل ماست گفت دوسال  مثبته

----------


## edris.sanandaj

ببینید تو کنکور 93 و 94 فقط معدل بالاها رفتن دانشگاه
و این ها هم هیچ اعتراضی ندارن
بقیه مثل من موندن پشت کنکور!
تا وقتی هم که تاثیر حذف نشه دستمون به دانشگاه نمیرسه
من پارسال باید 2000 منطقه دو میشدم
با معدل 12 شدم 16000
یعنی بلایی سرم اومد که سه ماه شب و روزو قاطی کرده بودم

----------


## hamed_habibi

دوستان تلاشای اقای خدایی واسه جلوگیری از حذف معدل نه تاثیر قطعی ....من همش دارم میگم بعدا ب حرفم میرسید...3ماه گفتم مثبته...نامه ایی هم که ب دیوان دادن خواستن ب اونا بفهمونن مثبت فرق چندانی باقطعی نداره وهرجورشده یه تاثصیر ی بدن...منم بغید بدونم دیوان کوتاه بیاد چون نظر هیت عمومی بوده واینجوری یعنی از حکمشون ک ابلاغم شده کوتاه اومدن...نترسید ولی بدونید یا حذف یا مثبته....

----------


## Dr.ali

> امسال چه ربطی به کنکوری های 93 و 94 داره تازه خیلی از کسایی که در سال 93 و 94 کنکور دادن امسال دوباره کنکور میدن خیلی از پشت کنکوری ها هم احتمالا به خاطر معدل کم رتبشون بد شده 
> پس واسه اونا هم سود داره چون دوباره لازم نیست به خاطر معدل کم رتبشون جابه جا شه.
> اگه اینجوری که شما میگین باشه پس هیچ وقت تاثیر حذف نخواهد شد چون هر سال کنکوری های سال های قبل اعتراض میکنن مثلا اگه سال 96 تاثیر حذف بشه علاوه بر کنکوری های 93 و 94 کنکوری های 95 هم اعتراض میکنن.


اینکه کسانی موندن پشت کنکور از 93 و 94 (نمونش خودم! :39: ) موندن یک روی سکه است! روی دیگش افرادی هستند که 93 و 94 یا رشته ای رو انتخاب کردند و رفتند یا افرادی اند از پسرا که مجبور شدن تشریف ببرن خدمت! مسلماً اگه رنجش بپذیره رأی دیوان رو و بخواد حتی مثبت اعلام کنه در حقیقت قبول کرده که سال 93 و 94 کار غیرقانونی(حالا چه عمدی و چه سهوی) انجام داده و زندگی خیل کثیری از جوونایی مملکت رو ****** داده!
افرادی که انتخاب رشته کرده بودند مدعی میشن که اگه اون موقع هم تأثیر مثبت بود رشته بهتری قبول میشدن! و قسم علی هذه از اینجور حرفا...
دقیقاً *هیچوقت تأثیر حذف نخواهد شد* قانون رنجش و دیگر ارگان ها رو موظف کرده بود که تا سال* 90* کنکور حذف بشه...حالا اینکه بخوان تا* 98* اجرا رو به تعویق بندازن اینم خودش نوعی تخطی از قانونه!
وانگهی! حذف تأثیر معدل در این زمان یا حتی تأثیر مثبت یعنی *عقب گرد*! هر چند بنظر خود من این کار باید انجام بشه چون تا حالا درست و حسابی کار نشده اما خب رنجش با من هم عقیده نیست، چون براش هزینه داره این کار...
باز هم به همه این حرفا من *امیدوارم تأثیر مثبت باشه*... :28:

----------


## arnika

ممن دوستم با معدل19/85 و درصداي فوق الععععاده پايين -عموميا ميانگين30- داره پرديس دانشگاه فردوسي دارو ميخونه با رتبه 2300... يني درصداشو ببنيد گريه تون ميگره... بعد من... با معدل 17/48 با درصداي خععععلي بهتر از اون اينجي دارم جوش تاثير معدلو ميزنم... :Yahoo (12):

----------


## Ali77

من نظرم اینه که بریم سراغ ترمیم.اینا میخوان رای دیوان رو برگردونن.مطمئنا هم موفق میشن.

----------


## Dr.ali

> من نظرم اینه که بریم سراغ ترمیم.اینا میخوان رای دیوان رو برگردونن.مطمئنا هم موفق میشن.


رأی رو نمیتونن برگردونن، ولی با لابی گری و دستای پشت پرده میتونن یه اصلاحیه ساده بزنن یا استفساریه رو در همین مجلس یا مجلس دهم بگیرن و فاتحه همه رو بخونن

----------


## arnika

اخه داداش مگ ترميم ب اين راحتي و هلوييه؟؟؟ چقد وقت نازنينمونو بزاريم سرش... بعد تازه اين يارو اداريه ميگفت خانوم ترميم بدرد كنكور 95 نميخوره... 
يني بقران خودشونم نمدونن ميخان چ كنن... :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Ali77

> رأی رو نمیتونن برگردونن، ولی با لابی گری و دستای پشت پرده میتونن یه اصلاحیه ساده بزنن یا استفساریه رو در همین مجلس یا مجلس دهم بگیرن و فاتحه همه رو بخونن


در کل اینکه میتونن مارو بدبخت کنن و اینکارو هم میکنن.

----------


## Ali77

> اخه داداش مگ ترميم ب اين راحتي و هلوييه؟؟؟ چقد وقت نازنينمونو بزاريم سرش... بعد تازه اين يارو اداريه ميگفت خانوم ترميم بدرد كنكور 95 نميخوره... 
> يني بقران خودشونم نمدونن ميخان چ كنن...


آخه خیلی عذاب آوره که بری کنکور بدی از قبلشم بدونی که قبول نیستی

----------


## Dr.ali

> اخه داداش مگ ترميم ب اين راحتي و هلوييه؟؟؟ چقد وقت نازنينمونو بزاريم سرش... بعد تازه اين يارو اداريه ميگفت خانوم ترميم بدرد كنكور 95 نميخوره... 
> يني بقران خودشونم نمدونن ميخان چ كنن...


اینکه خودشون نمیدونن چند چندن یه امر بدیهه! کسی شک نداره!
اما اینکه ترمیم برای 95 بدرد نخوره یک جوک بیشتر نیست...آیین نامه اجرایی که ابلاغ میشه دیگه اما و اگر نمیمونه...

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

این قضیه معدل شده مثل پرسپولیس سال گذشته همش توی حواشی بود :Yahoo (76): 
از طرفیم نمیشه با این حواشی کنار اومد :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Ali77

دوستان این تخمین رتبه گزینه2 درسته؟

----------


## ali1375-0016

هزینه مشاوره اقای افشار چنده؟

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> هزینه مشاوره اقای افشار چنده؟


جلسه سی تومن ماهی 200 اینا فکر میکنم
نگیر بابا
همون فایلای صوتیش کافیه :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ali1375-0016

> جلسه سی تومن ماهی 200 اینا فکر میکنم
> نگیر بابا
> همون فایلای صوتیش کافیه


پیام وقت مشاوره دادم.بعدش به من زنگ میزنه؟چطوره؟

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> پیام وقت مشاوره دادم.بعدش به من زنگ میزنه؟چطوره؟


هیچی هزینه رو پرداخت میکنی باید زنگ میزنی کلی شارژتم میره
 :Yahoo (4): 
ی تک میزنه که زنگ بزنی :Yahoo (35): 
من که هیچ مشاور ایران قبول ندارم  :Yahoo (35): 
حیف هزینه ای که میکنی

----------


## ali1375-0016

> هیچی هزینه رو پرداخت میکنی باید زنگ میزنی کلی شارژتم میره
> 
> ی تک میزنه که زنگ بزنی
> من که هیچ مشاور ایران قبول ندارم 
> حیف هزینه ای که میکنی



میگه 50 تومن 30 دقیقققققققق :Yahoo (110):

----------


## ali1375-0016

> هیچی هزینه رو پرداخت میکنی باید زنگ میزنی کلی شارژتم میره
> 
> ی تک میزنه که زنگ بزنی
> من که هیچ مشاور ایران قبول ندارم 
> حیف هزینه ای که میکنی


ولی خیلی گمراهم.نخونده ها/چیزایی ک خوندم الان یادم نیست......

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> میگه 50 تومن 30 دقیقققققققق


از من مینوی برو مشاوره حضوری خیلی نیاز داری 
اینم گرونش کرد :Yahoo (21):

----------


## alibahadori

> میگه 50 تومن 30 دقیقققققققق


اینم ترفند جدیده برای کسب درامدشون 
میان چهار تا فایل صوتی و مشاوره ای میزنن و میگن رایگان دان کنید بعد میان میگن اگه دوست داشتید که موفق بشید 200 هم ماهی خرج کنید مشاوره پولی 
یا دبیرا میان جزوه میذارن توی سایتشون رایگان 
ار اون طرف میگن اگه میخوای موفق بشی بیا همایش هامو ثبت نام کن

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> اینم ترفند جدیده برای کسب درامدشون 
> میان چهار تا فایل صوتی و مشاوره ای میزنن و میگن رایگان دان کنید بعد میان میگن اگه دوست داشتید که موفق بشید 200 هم ماهی خرج کنید مشاوره پولی 
> یا دبیرا میان جزوه میذارن توی سایتشون رایگان 
> ار اون طرف میگن اگه میخوای موفق بشی بیا همایش هامو ثبت نام کن


آره بابا 
مشاورا مظلوم نمان ! :Yahoo (21):

----------


## nzn

اقا کلی تاپیک و کامنته این همه رو که نمیشه خوند
لطفا یکی بگه چی میشه؟
تاثیر قطعی حذف میشه یا نه؟ممنون میشم

----------


## nzn

> ولی خیلی گمراهم.نخونده ها/چیزایی ک خوندم الان یادم نیست......


تو گرده تلگرامشون میتونی بپرسی هر شب بچها سوالاشون رو میپرسن و دکتر افشار هم با ویس بهشون جواب میده. لینک گروه هم خواستی برات بفرسم

----------


## Hossein.A

دوستان بجای تاپیک زدنها به نظر من بهتره صبر کنین تا در اخبار خبر یا سایت سنجش خبر قطعی اعلام بشه . والا همین بررسی کردنها و خوندن خبرها ممکنه شمارو 1 تست عقب بندازه

----------


## ali1375-0016

خر  نتیجه تاثیر معدل چی شد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## saeedjoshani

به نظر من .اگه اون سنجش یه ذره فهم و شعور داشته باشه!!!باید یه نظر سنجی بزاره تو سایت خودش بعد خواهش کمنه از همه کسانی که ثبت نام کردن بیان و نظرشو اعلام کنن.بعد نتیجشو مشخص کنه!!!ما باید خودمون برای آیندمون تصمیم بگیریم.نه اونا!!!

----------


## Mr.Gentleman

> به نظر من .اگه اون سنجش یه ذره فهم و شعور داشته باشه!!!باید یه نظر سنجی بزاره تو سایت خودش بعد خواهش کمنه از همه کسانی که ثبت نام کردن بیان و نظرشو اعلام کنن.بعد نتیجشو مشخص کنه!!!ما باید خودمون برای آیندمون تصمیم بگیریم.نه اونا!!!


داداش ایرانه ها :Yahoo (20):

----------


## saeedjoshani

خو باشه ایران.این دلیل نمیشه که مات ساکت باشیم.چرا این مسئولین عزیز یه بار نمیان تو همین انجمنا.چرا خودشون میبرن و میدوزن.واقعا جای سوال داره.یکی نیس بگه.آقا ما میخوام کنکور بدیم یا شما!!اگه شما تصمیم میگیری پ بیا خودتم کنکور بده جای ما

----------


## hanjera

> دوستان این تخمین رتبه گزینه2 درسته؟


اره فک کنم...
از یک هفته پیش ذهن منو بد جور ریخته بهم  :Yahoo (19): (

----------


## Unknown Soldier

بهترین راه اعتراض و گرفتن نتیجه مستقیم از طریق دادستانی کل کشور هستش.چون الان حاجاقا منتظری با توجه به واقف بودنشون روی این مسئله این اختیار رو داره که با رئیس قوه قضائیه در رابطه با موضوع مشورت کنه.
تلفن های تماس دادستانی کل کشور : 33917006 و 33118575 - شهرستانی ها 021 یادتون نره

*استارتر متن پیامو اضافه کنه به مطلب اول*

----------


## biology115

> بهترین راه اعتراض و گرفتن نتیجه مستقیم از طریق دادستانی کل کشور هستش.چون الان حاجاقا منتظری با توجه به واقف بودنشون روی این مسئله این اختیار رو داره که با رئیس قوه قضائیه در رابطه با موضوع مشورت کنه.
> تلفن های تماس دادستانی کل کشور : 33917006 و 33118575 - شهرستانی ها 021 یادتون نره
> 
> *استارتر متن پیامو اضافه کنه به مطلب اول*


به نظر من چون پای قوه قضاییه اومده وسط ، قطعا از دیوان حمایت میکنه

دیوان هم که کوتاه بیا نیست ...

از طرفی منتظری هم که به قول شما از ماجرا مطلع هست

ما باید به هر دوتاشون پیام بدیم ...

----------


## afshar

انشالله همه کنکوری های 95 انقدر خوب خوانده اند تا با هر تاثیری در معدل  از پس کار کنکور بخوبی بر بیان و تاثیر هم مثبت بشه تا خیال همه راحت بشه . 

اما چیزی از سوابق اجرایی مملکت دیدیم حرفی که زدند رو به سختی بر می  گردانند و تاثیر مثبت که برای سال های دور تر بوده با کش و قوس های فراوان  برای کنکورهای آینده اعمال خواهد شد که امیدوارم هر اتفاقی قراره بیفته شما  خوب درس بخوانید و ناراحت تصمیم گیری هایی که از اختیار شما خارج است  نباشن و نقش خودتان را خوب بازی کنید . 

برای کنکوری های 96 هم در تمام همایش ها و جلسات مشاوره خصوصی و عمومی  هم گفتم که فکر ابطال معدل از سرتان دور کنید ... شاید این اتفاق نیفتاد 
 پس عقل حکم می کنه که قوی برای نهایی کار کنید و به خودتان تلنگر  بزنید که شاید همان تصمیم های قبلی یعنی مصوبه 25 درصد تاثیر مستقیم سوم و 5  درصد مستقیم چهارم دبیرستان برای کنکوریهای 96 که از پیش تعیین شده بود  اتخاذ و اجرایی بشه و اونوقت کسی که ریز نمرات نهایی خوبی نداره ضررر میکنه  شدید 

علیرضا افشار 
روانشناس و مشاور تحصیلی

----------


## Unknown Soldier

بچه ها این خبرو تا میتونید تو خبرگزاریا،گروه تلگرامیا واسه معدل و ... نشر بدید.

ضمن عرض سلام و خدا قوت به نمایندگان محترم در مجلس شورای اسلامی
این نامه صحبت میلیون ها داوطلب کنکور خطاب به شماست؛
نمایندگان  محترم با توجه به رای دیوان عالی عدالت کشور مبنی بر ابطال بندی  از طرح  سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو و صحبت های ضد و نقیض هر یک از مسئولین در  این  رابطه،مقاومت سازمان سنجش در پذیرش رای و درخواست سازمان فوق الذکر از  مجلس  برای استفساریه قانون،خواهشمندم حرف های جمعیت موافقان اجرای رای  دیوان  عدالت اداری کشور(در رابطه با باطل کردن تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی به صورت  قطعی و  مستقیم) را بخوانید.
از روز اعلام این رای ما دانش آموزان واکنش های  مختلفی داشته ایم اما  همانطور که درخبرها بوده است موافقان اجرای رای  دیوان(باطل کردن تاثیر  سوابق تحصیلی به صورت قطعی و مستقیم) بیشتر از  مخالفان بوده است.اما صحبت  هایی می شود که امکان دارد در مجلس این رای  نادیده گرفته شود.صحبت هایی که  دوستان من با تعدادی از نمایندگان داشته اند  این بوده که برای عده ای که  معدل آن ها پایین است ترمیم معدل گذاشته شده  است ،اما این راه با توجه به  فاصله 1 ماهه تا کنکور بدترین آثار را برای  دانش آموز کنکوری دارد؛چرا که  وی باید از حالت تستی خوانی و دوران جمع بندی  دروسش به تشریحی خوانی تغییر  حالت دهد که این فاجعه است.در ضمن آموزش و  پرورش هنوز سامانه الکترونیکی  را برای ثبت نام طراحی نکرده و ثبت نام با  تکمیل فرم کاغذی و پرداخت هزینه  می باشد.یعنی اگر آموزش و پرورش نتواند این  طرح را اجرا کند بسیاری از  داوطلبین هم وقت و هم هزینه ای را که کرده اند  برایشان عملا بی سود و  فایده است و نگرانی و استرس داوطلبان بیش از پیش می  شود.
تعدادی از اعضای کمسیون می گویند:«که این فشار از سوی انتشاراتی ها  و  موسسات کنکوری برای حذف سوابق تحصیلی است و باید معدل به صورت تاثیر   مستقیم اعمال شود.»اما واقعا چه شد؟! آیا در این 2 سال که طرح به صورت   تاثیر مستقیم معدل اجرا شد تاثیرات مفید فراوانی داشت؟ در پاسخ باید بگویم   که این چنین نیست!افزایش تعداد پشت کنکوری ها(افرادی که معدل پایین دارند   اما پشتکار بالا برای به دست آوردن رشته موردعلاقه شان)،خودکشی   داوطلبین،فارغ التحصیلان ناکارآمد،تعداد بیکاران جامعه،جرم،فساد و   بزهکاری،سن ازدوج،پیری جمعیت،فرار مغزها،کاهش زاد و ولد،نبود سیستم آموزشی   هدفمند در سطح کشور حتی در مناطق محروم از توفیقات این طرح سنجش و پذیرش   دانشجو در پی حذف کنکور بوده است.
تاثیر مستقیم معدل طی این دو سال باعث  می شد که عده ای سال سوم دبیرستان  را فقط به مطالعه تشریحی خوانی و حفظ  مطالب بپردازند و عملا با گرفتن  نمرات بالا در دروس نهایی(19 به بالا)؛ با  تقلب یا بدون تقلب؛ با درصدهای  میانگین 40% (با توجه به کارنامه های  داوطلبین کنکور سراسری 1394) قبولی  خود را در رشته های پرطرفدار تضمین کنند  و به راحتی جای کسانی که با  پشتکار یک سال کنکور را با تمام وجود خوانده  اند منتهی نمرات پایین تری  داشته اند بگیرند.از طرفی ما شاهد هستیم که اگر  امتحانات نهایی تعیین  کننده تلاش هستند باید تمام کسانیکه نمرات 19 و 20  دارند رتبه های برتر  کنکور باشند اما در 80% موارد این چنین  نیست.(رتبه1کنکور 1390رستگار  رحمانی بامعدل 13)
چرا امتحانات نهایی تعیین کننده خوبی برای سوابق تحصیلی دانش آموزان نیست؟
1- ممکن است دانش آموزی در این دوران دچار بیماری و یا حادثه ای ناگوار«مرگ اعضای خانواده و ...» شده باشد.
2- در حوزه های امتحانی تقلب وجود دارد.(علی الخصوص شهرستان ها)
3-  امنیت سوالات بالا نیست؛در همین سال گذشته در برخی حوزه ها سوالات بین   دانش آموزان ردوبدل می شد؛زیرا افراد مسئول حوزه با آنها رابطه خویشاوندی و   فامیلی داشتند . مسئولان آموزش و پرورش انکار می کنند!!
4- پاسخنامه سوالات امتحان نهایی در برخی سوالات(70%مواقع) جای کافی را نداشته و باعث کاهش نمره می شود.
5-  تصحیح سوالات توسط مصحح در بسیاری موارد سلیقه ای و دقت ناکافی  است.شاهد  هستیم با اعتراض بر روی نمرات پس از انتشار در اغلب موارد شاهد  کاهش یا  افزایش نمرات هستیم
6- تراکنش های مالی بسیار بالا برای برگزاری کلاس  های آمادگی،کتاب  ها،آزمون های شبیه سازی(هم اکنون توسط قلمچی،گاج،خیلی سبز  و... به  داوطلبان ارائه می شود.) وجود دارد.
7- در برخی مدارس شهرهای بزرگ دبیران زبده برای آموزش وجود دارد اما در شهرستان ها این چنین نیست.
پس  طرح سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو به کمک سوابق تحصیلی نه تنها باعث حذف کنکور و   تراکنش های مالی زیاد آن نشد،بلکه باعث افزایش و سودآوری بسیاری از  موسسات  شده است.به همین خاطر از شما درخواست میکنیم که در ایده آل ترین  شرایط و  برای حفظ آرامش میان داوطلبانی که چه نمرات بالا و چه نمرات پایین  دارند  این طرح از حالت تاثیر مستقیم سوابق(یعنی سوابق تحصیلی چه به نفع  یا چه به  ضرر داوطلب باشد باید تاثیر در رتبه اش داشته باشد) خارج و به  حالت تاثیر  مثبت (یعنی اگر با سوابق تحصیلی رتبه داوطلب خوب می شود،مورد  ملاک باشد،اما  اگر این نمرات باعث ضرر و زیان وی می شود،تاثیری در رتبه  نداشته باشد)  قرار گیرد.امیدواریم تاثیر به حالت مثبت شود تا شوک جدیدی به  داوطلبان با  نمرات پایین که با تلاش در حال ادامه راه هستند وارد نشود و  به راهشان  ادامه دهند.
لازم به یاد آوریست؛تمام صحبت های ما جمعیت موافقان رای دیوان عدالت اداری با سند،دلیل و مدرک است که حاضر به ارائه آن هستیم./
با سپاس از شما

----------


## m a h s a

بابا فقط سر میدوونن :Yahoo (31):

----------

